# review this workstation pc



## Deleted member 26636 (May 13, 2008)

my configuration for a workstation pc-
1.cabinet-coolermaster elite 331
2.PSU-coolermaster extreme power 600w
3.mobo-abit ip35 pro
4.processor-q6600
5.ram-corsair 800 mhz ddr2 1gbx3
6.hdd-seagate 7200.10 rpm 250gbx2
7.dvd-rw-samsung sh-s203
please suggest if i should make any changes,(please mention the price for the changes,if possible).will the cm elite cabinet be enough or should i go with something else?a friend suggested nzxt & chieftec cabs & also the zebronics bijli.what are the dimensions of the bijli?i've never seen them.how good are they?i am confused about the graphic card.i want an nvidia quadro series card within rs20k.please suggest the best possible card for the price.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 13, 2008)

Get a good CPU Cooler.


----------



## techtronic (May 13, 2008)

*If you can spend some more, get Q9450 instead of Q6600 as its FSB is only 1066 MHz.
*


----------



## iMav (May 13, 2008)

don't go for seagate, buy WD or samsung


----------



## ajayashish (May 13, 2008)

well ... i dont see any GPU there.... what will happen to the display... what is ur total budget


----------



## shadow2get (May 13, 2008)

*@ajayashish*

This is what *767hsm.221bx *quoted:


> i am confused about the graphic card.i want an nvidia quadro series card within rs20k.please suggest the best possible card for the price.


I think he is making this config for 3D modeling & Animation use or as a Workstation. That's why he his going for Quadro Series. So I suggest you have a look at this article:

Workstation-Shootout: ATi FireGL V7600 vs. Nvidia Quadro FX 4600 

I think the following are DX10 based (Shader Model 4.0) cards below 20k: (Prices are approximate)



> Quadro FX1700 - $499 - Rs. 20000
> Quadro FX570  - $185 - Rs. 8500
> Quadro FX370  - $125 - Rs. 5000
> 
> ...


Regarding the rest of the config: 

(All Prices are approximate)
1. *Processor *- You should go for the newer 45nm processors. Can go for either 
Q9300 - Rs. 12400
Q9450 - Rs. 16500
If u are budget conscious go for the Q6700 - ~Rs. 11000.

2. *RAM *- 2x2GB Corsair/Kingston/Transcend 800MHz. RAM will be utilized when you run 64-bit OS & is future Proof also.
Transcend 2GB 800 - 1950x2 = Rs. 3900
Kingston 2GB 800 - 2100 x 2 = Rs. 4200 ( & above for other models)
Corsair 2GB 800 - Rs. 5500 ( & above for other models)

3. *HDD *- 320GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 having 32MB Buffer, 1 Disk & 2 Heads. So it will have very fast Read/Write speeds.

4. *PSU *- Go for 600W & above. My suggestions are:
 Corsair HX 620 - Rs. 6450
 Cooler Master Extreme Power 650W - Rs. 4950
 Cooler Master Real Power Pro 850 - Rs. 11900
 Antec True Power TRIO 650 - Rs. 7750
 Antec Quattro 850W - Rs. 11750

Hope that helps.


----------



## ajayashish (May 13, 2008)

If u want to overclock go with 6600 or 9450... 9300 is not so good compared to 6600 with its lesser cache... 

Ram go with Corsair 800MHz... 4gb... 

PSU... corsair HX620... one of the best reviewed ... 


For 3D purpose go with Quadro FX1700


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions.Yes i'm buying the pc for animation work.my budget is rs71,000/- and i cannot stretch it anymore(was supposed to buy it last month). i have decided to buy the AOC 913FW monitor.please tell me where i can purchase quadro cards in mumbai. i live at andheri-w and most dealers here don't have this series.also please tell me which brands i should look for the quadro fx 1700(XFX,LEADTEK..etc).a friend suggested that i replace the IP35 PRO with an ASUS P5K-E.what do you suggest?and finally is the COOLERMASTER ELITE series cabinet enough for this system or should i look for something else?what is the price of the CM 690? Please guide me as i am new in mumbai and dont know much about the dealers here.
Thank you.


----------

